# JK Indy Cars on the Florida Orange - 5/27/12



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

Johnny Banks says that it's time to have some fun on *The Florida Orange* at Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies in Jacksonville, Florida. It's the closest thing to a flat track that you'll find in Florida.

So, with support from JK Products, we're going to raise some money on Memorial Day Weekend for the Wounded Warriors Project and hold our first JK Indy Car race on Sunday, May 27th.

Track opens and the Race Teams will receive their cars at 1:00pm and we'll start the race at 2:00pm. That's right .... the first 8 teams to pay their entry fee will receive, race and keep a new JK Cheetah 7 Indy Car. Six teams have already signed up and five have already paid their entry fee and received their body to paint.

Two or three person teams with a team entry fee of $40. That's less than you can buy the car for at retail!

Call Johnny at 904-527-3504 for more information or if you have any questions.

Race will be 3 minutes on and 2 minutes off and we'll run each lane twice.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

We have eight teams signed up and seven have paid.

Should be a bunch of fun on Sunday.


----------



## Henry Racing (Aug 30, 2009)

Monaco in the morning
Charlotte that night
And 2 indy car races on opposite sides of the USA in the middle of the day!!

Greatest weekend of the year!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

*It's Race Day!!!*


First race of the day is over and Mark Webber of Red Bull wins at Monaco.

As for the race at SCR&H ..... Johnny plans to open around 12:30. Give or take a little.


----------



## TOM MAR (Jul 24, 2008)

Orange Juice Time


----------



## TOM MAR (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks to all the Turn Marshals, Racers, Johnny, Rollin & Mr. Stilley.
I never would have believed racing on the Fl. Orange would be fun.

Tom :thumbsup:


----------



## Henry Racing (Aug 30, 2009)

I say we do something like this once a month even if it's gt1 or NASCAR or late models or maybe even fcr cars just something to get guys racin on that track and having fun i know Tom and jp will vote with me


----------



## TOM MAR (Jul 24, 2008)

Henry Racing said:


> I say we do something like this once a month even if it's gt1 or NASCAR or late models or maybe even fcr cars just something to get guys racin on that track and having fun i know Tom and jp will vote with me


I'm with ya on that Mike, I will be getting a lot a practice on the orange with my cars in the future. Including setting up my indy car just like Ricks.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

I think just about everyone had a good time. 

Maybe it was the combination of the narrow lane spacing and open-wheel cars. 

Eddie kept the car that we raced and has already painted a new body for it so I'm pretty sure that he'd be up for another race. 

Now I just need to put mine back together.

Maybe Sunday afternoon's will become JK Indy cars' day to shine.


----------



## Henry Racing (Aug 30, 2009)

And any fcr car stock motor stock chassis stock gear ratio any body or size!!


----------



## TOM MAR (Jul 24, 2008)

Henry Racing said:


> And any fcr car stock motor stock chassis stock gear ratio any body or size!!



JK Indy car, F wings & maybe gt1 for me. I do not need to buy any more cars.

I will leave those to you guy's. :thumbsup:


----------



## SCSHobbies (Sep 8, 2006)

Lets move them over to the Big track for next month!! Maybe we can do DLM after INDY next month.


----------



## TOM MAR (Jul 24, 2008)

SCSHobbies said:


> Lets move them over to the Big track for next month!! Maybe we can do DLM after INDY next month.


I will try larger tires, if it still handles :thumbsup: I don't want to change gear ratios if I don't have to.:thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

*JK Indy Cars Race Results*

Here are the results for the JK Indy Car race on *The Florida Orange* on Sunday, May 27, 2012 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to the racers and their families who made time on a holiday weekend to come out and have a little fun.

*JK Indy Cars*
_JK Cheetah 7 Indy chassis, Hawk 7 motor, JK Champ Car body_
1. Team Williams - 567
_Rick Gibeault and Tom Marlowe_

2. Acme Racing - 534 *Concours Winner*
_Rollin Isbell and Eddie Stilley_

3. Three Stooges Racing - 515 *TQ - 4.4118473*
_Jordan Eber, Mike Henry, and James "JP" Snyder_

4. BP Green Racing - 473
_Buddy Houser and John Parks_

5. Wellbean Racing - 462
_Will and Wazeer_

6. Team Penske - 421
_Nic DiRamio and Pat O'Gorman_

7. EPC Racing - 398
_Mike Latronico, Jr. and Mike Latronico, Sr._


*Fast Race Lap* - Team Williams - 4.230163 on Green



Johnny put together a great program of racing and with help and support from Jerry Kulich at JK Products, there were nice race prizes, too. Plus, JK will be making a $25 contribution to the Wounded Warriors Project in our name. Racers received their cars at 1:00pm and had one hour to tweak, tune and practice. You could only change the gear ratio and guide (if you chose) and it was time to go racing. Then it was three minutes racing time on each lane twice for a total of sixteen heats.

Team Williams (Rick and Tom) led from start to finish and steadily built a lead that would have almost allowed them to sit out the final heat. Eddie and I gave chase but had nothing for the leaders. The Three Stooges (aka, The Dream Team of Jordan, Mike and JP) fought back from an early gear issue and a lead wire issue to capture the final spot on the podium. Buddy and John Parks got steadily better as the race went on. They were joined in the Top 5 by Wellbean Racing (Will and his son, Wazir (sp?) who were running in their first 1/24 scale race. Team Penske (Nic and Pat) had to do a little last-minute thrashing to get their body mounted and then ran a steady race to out-distance EPC Racing (aka; The Racing Latronicos). Strong efforts by everyone and lots of laughs along the way to go along with some spectacular accidents.

Again, thank you to the racers for making it a fun day and to Johnny for making the arrangements.




*Next Race ..... Wednesday, May 30th at 7:30pm ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------

